

HTML5 terminal w/ SSH, hit ESC on site to test - nwilkens
http://liftoffsoftware.com/

======
0x0
When I open the chrome network console, it shows a bunch of websocket frames
being passed in the clear over an apparently unencrypted ws:// socket, with a
"screen" json entry containing the most of, or the whole, session.

Very pretty rendering, but where's the SSH protocol bit?

Anyways I would be very wary of trusting any http-delivered ssh client code
(javascript), and even https is sketchy with all the CA break-ins of late.

I'm sure this could be useful outside of a normal web browser context though!
(embedded UIWebViews, for example?)

------
nwilkens
Download and check it out locally,
<https://github.com/liftoff/GateOne/downloads>

